# Wild Turkeys Gone Mad!!!



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

My husband came in the house yelling for me to come outside, by the time that I got outside they were gone. I went back in and when I walked past the window I saw him surrounded by big black things. When I took a second look, they were wild turkeys. He had called them back into my front yard. He pulled out his phone and took some video, and even got chased by one of the toms. 

1/6/11 Pickaway Co.

*Crazy Wild Turkeys...*

http://www.youtube.com/user/WildlifeOhio?feature=mhum


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cool pics!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Cool pics!


If you like the pics, check out the video. You might get a good laugh out of it? It was a lot of fun hanging out with them. They actually stuck around for about an hour. I've seen them around the area before, but not like this.

http://www.youtube.com/user/WildlifeOhio?feature=mhum


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

man that was awesome.if they continue to come back you'll have to start a contest here for naming them


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WOW! Yes the video is worth the watch! Those birds truly are crazy creatures. They are the most elusive birds when trying to hunt them, and sometimes the most outgoing and downright DUMB creatures during the off season! I'm glad to see that the Pickaway County population is doing well. I see them closer and closer to urban areas every year to the point where if I saw one at Greenlawn Dam in downtown Columbus I wouldn't be that shocked. They've come a long way!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty cool. Those birds are lookin for some grub man, u been feedin them?


----------

